# Critters?



## turtle (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok I know I will be told it serves me right but I have learnt!  My problem arose when I introduced some duck weed from a pond, (I have since got rid of the duckweed) Unfortunately it was not only duck weed that I introduced! Some small critters came along for the ride and have set up home they are about half the size of a pinhead and smaller, red and look like the underwater equivalent of red spider mite. Also some tiny clear round things (water flees?) how do I get rid of them? The fish are not eating them and there are large numbers of them and I think they are affecting my plant growth. Any help would be great. (fresh water, 3ft tank 33G, 120W lighting, co2, pH7)
David


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Can you describe in detail how the plant growth is affected by these critters?


----------



## turtle (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re*

The plant growth has just slowed down, other than that there has not been much change no holes etc and I cannot even be sure they are responsible for the slower growth, I just don't think that it is good to have them? 
David


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I am going to guess that they are invertabrates? Well get algaefix. It will kill them and any algae. Two birds one stone. Or get something else. Just make sure it wont harm plants.


----------



## turtle (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re*

thanks, will try that

David


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

copper kills inverts and scaless fish. Many fish will eat these as well.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Prolly watermites.

As adults, they eat decaying matter. As larvae, they parasitive invertebrates(not fish) esp. insect larvae.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Amphipods (commonly called Scuds)

Description: possesses extremely flattened sides and a hump back; somewhat resemble large "fleas"; several pairs of legs; color varies from white, brown, but usually gray; most are very small but some can reach 1/2 inch in length

Reproduction: eggs held by the female in a marsupium (sac) until they hatch.

Food: characterized as scavengers, eating both plant and animal debris; scuds are an important food source for a variety of fish species.

Scientific Name:
Class: Crustacea
Order: Amphipoda


----------



## turtle (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re*

Thanks for the replies they seem to be settling down in numbers now and the plants have picked up so I think I will leave them be for the moment. They may be doing some good? they do not look like the 'fleas' though.
David


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Use an anti-snail medication that contains copper. I had a similar problem a while back that was fixed with a single dose.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Use an anti-snail medication that contains copper


Warning, copper in the dosage to eradicate snails will also eradicate shrimp.


----------

